# D90 or D5100



## Jinghazell (Apr 22, 2012)

I am planning to buy my first slr. I wanted to go with D1500 based on my readings online about its reviews. However, my friend recommended the D90 for "better quality of photos," he says. Need help.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 22, 2012)

I would also recommend the D90. It is a step up in build quality and is more solid in your hand. I don't know if the picture quality would be better but the overall quality is better. Also it has an in built focus motor that the d5100 doesn't. This allows the camera to autofocus some older nikon lenses that don't have their own motor. The d5100 does not have this and while you may never need this feature it would enable you buy some quality used lens bargains in the future


----------



## impulsive1 (Apr 22, 2012)

D90. It has more functions to grow into.


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 22, 2012)

D5100 has better quality photos not the d90. D5100 had the same sensor as the d7000, higher Meg's pixel higher Iso sensitivity higher everything picture wise. The difference is in the way both of the cameras handle, there are fewer dedicated controls for d5100 and there is no built in autofocus motor, nor is there a flash commander. Basically the d90 gives yo more wheels and buttons to change settings faster on the fly. Here is the deal, the d90 used to be more tempting because of the built in autofocus motor but now nikon has just about every lens with their own motor and there really is no need for an autofocus motor unless you have a collection of lenses. Both are good cameras, the d5100 is a generation ahead and has better pictures and iso control but less manual features, no built in motor or remote flash commander.

How much are the cameras on your end. Go with the d5100 if it is cheaper, with the money saved buy a nice fast prime lens and don't look back. The d5100 is a sweet camera.


----------



## markj (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd look into the d3200.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 22, 2012)

The d5100 is nice if you never plan into using more advanced features. Otherwise, the d90 is a good choice.


----------



## ericz83 (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought the 5100 and am very happy.  Beginner, first dslr.  Unless you have money to spare or having focus in camera (rather than in lens), I would say go with the 5100.  Lets be real - unless you are printing larger than life prints, photo quality, in terms of pixels, doesn't really matter here.


----------



## danielberkmann (Apr 22, 2012)

D5100 is cool because of the video function. D90 video is fully crap. I do a lot of filmmaking with my D7000 (https://vimeo.com/danielberkmann/videos) so i would prefer the D5100.


----------



## ewick (Apr 22, 2012)

I shoot with a d90 and am very happy with it. They are both good body's in their own right and at the end of the day whatever camera you get make sure you read and explore your camera in every aspect to get the best use of it.


----------



## ZapoTeX (Apr 22, 2012)

I always reply to this with a car analogy: what's better, a new Fiesta or a 2008 model Mustang (old model, but brand new car)?

It depends. If you want to learn how to drive on a racetrack, go with the Mustang. If you want to go to the grocery store and play mp3s on a last generation car stereo, go with the Fiesta.

The D90's controls are similar to the ones of pro cameras. You can set both exposure time and aperture without taking the hands off the camera and you can view the settings on a secondary display on top of the camera. Right now it might seem useless, but as you progress, you'll find it very convenient.

In other words: if you plan on using your camera in Automatic mode and just point and shoot, go with the D5100 (or even the D3200), while if you plan on learning a bit about photography, go with the D90.

Have fun!


----------



## danielberkmann (Apr 22, 2012)

If you use the correct lens it doesn't matter which camera you use. Before i bought my D7000 i owned also a D90. The D90 handle is way better for big hands. D7000 & D5100 have a little bit smaller handle.

Daniel.
ONE PICTURE EVERY DAY @ Category Archive for 'ONE PICTURE EVERY DAY' at Rawblog
Motion Graphics & Film @ Daniel Berkmann on Vimeo
Commercials & Information @ daniel berkmann - fotographie, design, motion graphics
Pictures on Flickr @ Flickr: danielberkmann's Photostream


----------



## ZapoTeX (Apr 22, 2012)

However, actually, even for the grocery store the Mustang is way cooler  And it's the same with cameras IMHO


----------



## jake337 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd take the d90 over the d5100 anyday of the week.  If you want a piece of plastic in your hands get the d5100.  I'm pretty sure no one could visually spot the difference between photos taken with each.

  A focus motor is worth it alone.  Not to mention commander mode if you want to get into off camera flash.


Someone earlier in the thread mentioned nikon makes every lens with a focus motor in it now.  Very much not true at all.  No 135mm, 180mm with cervos yet.  Not to mention if you ever want a long telephoto, and don't want to spend thousands, you'll be looking for older af-d type lenses.  Or how about all the third party, fast zooms?  


If you think you will get serious about this hobby anytime in the future I'd skip both and save for the d7000 as it also meters ai/ais lens.


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2012)

danielberkmann said:


> D90 video is fully crap.


The D90 was the first DSLR that could also shoot video. Obviously, being first is often a disadvantage.

Many said that DSLR owners would not embrace video when the D90 was launched, but they did. So, in the few years since the D90 launched the video capablilites of DSLR's has been upgraded to meet the unanticipated demand.

Of course to do video well, one has to add quite a bit of accessory gear to a DSLR - microphones, follow focus rigs, rear LCD viewer hoods, special holding rigs, etc.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 22, 2012)

Read this and then decide.
Nikon D5100 vs D90


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 22, 2012)

All boils down to what you want. The 5100 is nice  but the d90 has more things you can utilize and grow into. The option to use older lenses and AF, Nikon cls, high speed sync, and one of the best features IMHO- no need for menu diving( which can make you miss a shot) If you don't need any of that, then go with the d5100.


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, the D90 still has a fair share of menu diving when compared to the D7000 or the Prosumer and Pro Nikon's.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 22, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the D90 still has a fair share of menu diving when compared to the D7000 or the Prosumer and Pro Nikon's.



Haven't tried anything more recent but hey, I'm sure it's a step up from some lol.


----------



## MTVision (Apr 22, 2012)

Mach0 said:
			
		

> All boils down to what you want. The 5100 is nice  but the d90 has more things you can utilize and grow into. The option to use older lenses and AF, Nikon cls, high speed sync, and one of the best features IMHO- no need for menu diving( which can make you miss a shot) If you don't need any of that, then go with the d5100.



I'm not trying to be argumentative but what exactly would you need to menu dive for that would make you miss your shot?  WB is really the only thing I have to go into the menu for on the d5100 and it's not really menu diving. You hit one button and scroll down once - the LCD doesn't even have to change screens. I guess if you are changing your metering mode and focus mode all the time - then yeah you'd miss shots probably.  I hear people say this all the time and I've never had any issues. I'm not saying I wouldnt like more dedicated buttons and controls but I can change all the important things without menu diving.


----------



## tissa (Apr 22, 2012)

I have never had D90, but I got D5100 about a year ago as an upgrade from my Sonly Alpha 230.
I like that it has a flip screen and a life view (My Sony Alpha didn't have either one of those). You can make videos but I personally never use this feature.
I always shoot in manual and I don't know what someone on here meant when said that there is less manual features than on D90. I don't know about D90 and what kind of super advanced features it has, but I set ISO, apperture and shutter speed manually like on any other camera. Yes it doesnt have a commander mode it is true, but I put my flash on SU-4 mode and it can work off camera and be triggered by D5100 on camera flash. And I buy AF-S lenses that have an autofocus inside of them so I am not worried about D5100 not having those. 
I will eventually upgrade the body when I have $ to do so, but as of right now I think D5100 is very nice for the money.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 22, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to be argumentative but what exactly would you need to menu dive for that would make you miss your shot?  WB is really the only thing I have to go into the menu for on the d5100 and it's not really menu diving. You hit one button and scroll down once - the LCD doesn't even have to change screens. I guess if you are changing your metering mode and focus mode all the time - then yeah you'd miss shots probably.  I hear people say this all the time and I've never had any issues. I'm not saying I wouldnt like more dedicated buttons and controls but I can change all the important things without menu diving.



It's really metering, af modes, independent shutter speed:aperture wheel, and changing the ISO without getting into the menu( at least for me) I have had cameras without dedicated function buttons or wheels per se. Once you have it, it's much easier.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 22, 2012)

ZapoTeX said:


> I always reply to this with a car analogy: what's better, a new Fiesta or a 2008 model Mustang (old model, but brand new car)?
> 
> It depends. If you want to learn how to drive on a racetrack, go with the Mustang. If you want to go to the grocery store and play mp3s on a last generation car stereo, go with the Fiesta.
> 
> ...



Are you seriously suggesting that all the D5100 is good for is using it as a glorified point-and-shoot?  that's a completely absurd statement.  The D5100 is a really good entry-level DSLR, as is the D90.

I have the D5100; my sister, the D90.  If we each took a photo of the same thing using the same lens (with equal conditions and skill, of course), you wouldn't see any difference in quality.

The D90 *does* have a slightly better build quality--it's a little heavier, probably has a little better weather sealing (I'm not sure about this), things like that. But, to be honest, the build quality of the D5100 is not proving to be an issue. Unless you plan to sling the thing around and be careless with it, it'll be fine.

After I'd had my D5100 for about 6 months, I thought perhaps I should have chosen the D7000, or even the D90. Here is why I now think otherwise:

As has been mentioned, the D5100 lacks the internal motor of the D90, so you "have to" buy the more expensive AF-S lenses. But the TRUTH is, you can still buy the older lenses, you'll just have to manually focus. That scared me at first--especially since I have some fairly significant vision problems--but I have since used three different manual-focus lenses and have not had any more problems with focus using them than with my AF-S lenses, under most conditions.  So, that's really a non-issue.

It's also been mentioned that the D5100 doesn't have a commander mode for off-camera flash. Also true, and one of the major reasons I began to think perhaps I should have made a different choice. But, when I finally got a flash, and began learning something about it, I learned that really, I CAN use off-camera flash, quite easily with the D5100 and wireless triggers. I don't get the TTL information, but, because I am just learning to use flash anyway, it makes no difference to me that I am learning to use it manually. Perhaps if I were used to getting the TTL info, it'd be harder to operate without it, but I am just fine with my flash the way it is.

Some have mentioned "menu diving" is more necessary on the D5100. I've had no problem with this whatsoever. My sister, on the other hand, sometimes has trouble remembering which dial or button does what (though I'll grant, that may be more of a problem with senior moments than camera features).

MY RECOMMENDATION:
You really aren't going to go wrong with either choice.
So, to me it would come down to money, "bang for my buck." Which one can you get cheaper? My guess is the D5100. If money is an issue at all, then I would buy the D5100 and use the extra money on a better lens. 

Your lens choices are going to make WAY more difference in the quality than which of these two cameras you choose.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 22, 2012)

sm4him said:
			
		

> Are you seriously suggesting that all the D5100 is good for is using it as a glorified point-and-shoot?  that's a completely absurd statement.  The D5100 is a really good entry-level DSLR, as is the D90.
> 
> I have the D5100; my sister, the D90.  If we each took a photo of the same thing using the same lens (with equal conditions and skill, of course), you wouldn't see any difference in quality.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:

The only reason to get the d90 over the 5100 is if you need the more advanced features. IMHO


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2012)

sm4him said:


> As has been mentioned, the D5100 lacks the internal motor of the D90, so you "have to" buy the more expensive AF-S lenses.



Many AF-S lenses are far less expensive than the older AF lenses that don't have an auto focus motor in the lens.

For example, 2 - 35 mm prime lenses. The first is a $199 *AF-S* lens and the other is an older $365 *AF* lens.
Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras
Nikon 35mm f/2D AF Wide-Angle Nikkor Lens for Nikon 35mm and Digital SLR Cameras

The auto focus motor in an AF-S lens has little to do with the cost of an AF-S lens. The maximum aperture and the quality of the optics has much more bearing on the price.

That's why there are essentially 3 price levels of AF-S lenses: consumer grade, prosumer grade, and professional grade.

Here are some other, not inexpensive, older AF lenses. Notice they have wider maximum apertures and good optics, which makes them cost more even though they are older designs:
Nikon 24-85mm f/2.8-4.0D IF AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras 
Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8D ED AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras 
Nikon 85mm f/1.4D AF Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras


----------



## ZapoTeX (Apr 22, 2012)

> Are you seriously suggesting that all the D5100 is good for is using it as a glorified point-and-shoot? that's a completely absurd statement.


No I was not saying that and I apologize if I offended any D5100 owner! I was just saying that, between the two, the D90 is far more suitable if you want to get "hands dirty" with it. I'm sure you can shoot manual mode with a D5100, but you must admit it's far less convenient. There's not even an ISO button, you need to dig into the menu to change that. On top, in manual mode, when I shoot panning photos, depending on how fast the vehicle is going, I change the shutter speed and, to get right exposure, I also change aperture. If I had to turn the wheel once, then press the button, hold it pressed and turn the wheel again, the vehicle would be gone. With the D90 I just spin the two wheels at the same time, when I'm already "following" the vehicle (thanks to the "clicks" you don't even need to read the aperture and time).

I'm sure you could take amazing panning shot with the D5100 (actually better ones, because it has a newer sensor) but it would be a lot more frustrating and would make you want to avoid the frustration of manual mode and switch to Aperture Priority or Shutter Priority. Which is not a bad thing! Just saying the D90 makes you want to get hands dirty with it more.

Again, sorry if I offended D5100 owners!


----------



## MTVision (Apr 22, 2012)

ZapoTeX said:
			
		

> No I was not saying that and I apologize if I offended any D5100 owner! I was just saying that, between the two, the D90 is far more suitable if you want to get "hands dirty" with it. I'm sure you can shoot manual mode with a D5100, but you must admit it's far less convenient. There's not even an ISO button, you need to dig into the menu to change that. On top, in manual mode, when I shoot panning photos, depending on how fast the vehicle is going, I change the shutter speed and, to get right exposure, I also change aperture. If I had to turn the wheel once, then press the button, hold it pressed and turn the wheel again, the vehicle would be gone. With the D90 I just spin the two wheels at the same time, when I'm already "following" the vehicle (thanks to the "clicks" you don't even need to read the aperture and time).
> 
> I'm sure you could take amazing panning shot with the D5100 (actually better ones, because it has a newer sensor) but it would be a lot more frustrating and would make you want to avoid the frustration of manual mode and switch to Aperture Priority or Shutter Priority. Which is not a bad thing! Just saying the D90 makes you want to get hands dirty with it more.
> 
> Again, sorry if I offended D5100 owners!



It doesn't have an ISO button but you don't need to menu dive for it. You assign ISO to the function button.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have used both and they both have their advantages as well as disadvantages. Check out this link

Nikon D5100 vs D90

To be honest, spend a few more bucks and snag a D7000. The only thing is I wish the D7000 had a flip out lcd(very useful for video and photo).

More importantly you are buying a Nikon(sorry canon users had to throw that in there)


----------



## Ygoza (Apr 22, 2012)

d90. 5100 does have an autofocus motor and you will be spending more money on glass since eyou can't capitalize on the pin focusing.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 23, 2012)

ZapoTeX said:


> > Are you seriously suggesting that all the D5100 is good for is using it as a glorified point-and-shoot? that's a completely absurd statement.
> 
> 
> No I was not saying that and I apologize if I offended any D5100 owner! I was just saying that, between the two, the D90 is far more suitable if you want to get "hands dirty" with it. I'm sure you can shoot manual mode with a D5100, but you must admit it's far less convenient. There's not even an ISO button, you need to dig into the menu to change that. On top, in manual mode, when I shoot panning photos, depending on how fast the vehicle is going, I change the shutter speed and, to get right exposure, I also change aperture. If I had to turn the wheel once, then press the button, hold it pressed and turn the wheel again, the vehicle would be gone. With the D90 I just spin the two wheels at the same time, when I'm already "following" the vehicle (thanks to the "clicks" you don't even need to read the aperture and time).
> ...



Fair enough; thanks for clarifying.   No offense taken...well, not past the first five seconds after reading your comment and thinking, "Wait just a doggone minute, bub!" 

I'll admit, I don't do panning photography, and you may be right that a D90 with dials for exposure and aperture that can be set simultaneously could certainly be helpful for that.

Is it "less convenient" to shoot in manual with the D5100? I don't really know--I just know that it is no effort for me at all. I almost always shoot in manual mode, well over 90% of the time, and I have no trouble adjusting ISO, exposure AND aperture pretty quickly. In fact, I can change those settings on my D5100 faster than my sister can on her D90--and she's had her camera much longer than I've had mine. She is constantly trying to remember which button or dial does what (and I'll grant you that it may just be that she can't quite seem to grasp that whole relationship between ISO, aperture and shutter speed). In the 8 months that I've had my camera, I have now gotten to where I just change those settings and don't really even stop to think about it.  

Again, this is all about beginners to intermediate--I'll grant you that any skill level beyond that will likely not be happy with a D5100, but then they likely wouldn't choose a D90 either. I just personally don't think the advantages of the D90 outweigh the added cost over a D5100, and would still recommend a D5100 and better glass.


----------



## ZapoTeX (Apr 23, 2012)

> Fair enough; thanks for clarifying. ;-) No offense taken...well, not past the first five seconds after reading your comment and thinking, "Wait just a doggone minute, bub!"


Thanks for that! And sorry again anyway, I should mind my words more. Not everyone is as understanding as you are.


> I just personally don't think the advantages of the D90 outweigh the added cost over a D5100


On this point, I was biased by my location: for some reason Nikon Italy (Nital) sells the D5100 at HIGHER PRICE than the D90. I thought the same was true in USA, but it is not. There's actually a couple of hundred dollars difference (which makes sense, as the D90 is an old model, but still higher category - I have no idea why the D90 is so cheap in Italy and the D5100 is so expensive).


> I almost always shoot in manual mode, well over 90% of the time, and I have no trouble adjusting ISO, exposure AND aperture pretty quickly.


I must admit I did not think it was possible! I wonder whether you're just very fast at finding the right buttons (maybe you play the piano?  ) or I'm just slow 

Bye bye!


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 23, 2012)

having owned the d5000 and d7000, i can say this, the d7000 definately has more controls BUT when i had the d5000 and shot with it often, i could change the functions just as easily. Once you become familiar with it you get just as fast, in fact i slowed down a bit when i went to d7000 but once i got used to it, i was just as fast with either camera.

As for more advanced features? wtf? a leica sells for $9000 it doesn't have ANY advanced features. All you need is some knowledge and manual controls. 

I'll agree CLS is AWESOME but then when you have to spend extra money to get it why not just buy a sb-700? you'll have an extra flash and that function. 
You dont need AF motor's unless you have lenses from before. 

the d5100 IS a better camera than the d90, Image quality and ISO sensitivity are king, and it has the same quality and sensitivity as the d7000. I'd take it over the d90. over a d7000? thats a tougher decision.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 23, 2012)

I gonna ask what is maybe a stupid question but, where does the new d3200 stack up in this?


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Apr 23, 2012)

I have to agree with Zamanakhan. My only camera for the last week has been my sisters D5100 and it takes some time to get use to... BUT...

The menu system is very intuitive and only takes nano seconds of button clicking to change settings once you're used to it. When you set the Function button to ISO all of your primary controls are available just by feel. Changing AF or metering mode etc just takes 2 or 3 twitches of your right thumb on the buttons. No big deal.

The D5100 is an entry level DSLR marketed at younger women. If you are adept at using an I-Phone then the D5100 will be a piece of cake.

Oh, BTW, so far the D5100 IQ is just as good as my D7000 with the same lenses etc...


----------



## jake337 (Apr 24, 2012)

KmH said:


> Unfortunately, the D90 still has a fair share of menu diving when compared to the D7000 or the Prosumer and Pro Nikon's.


 Some examples perhaps?  Fair share is a bit of an overstatement.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 24, 2012)

18.percent.gary said:


> I have to agree with Zamanakhan. My only camera for the last week has been my sisters D5100 and it takes some time to get use to... BUT...The menu system is very intuitive and only takes nano seconds of button clicking to change settings once you're used to it. When you set the Function button to ISO all of your primary controls are available just by feel. Changing AF or metering mode etc just takes 2 or 3 twitches of your right thumb on the buttons. No big deal.The D5100 is an entry level DSLR marketed at younger women. If you are adept at using an I-Phone then the D5100 will be a piece of cake.Oh, BTW, so far the D5100 IQ is just as good as my D7000 with the same lenses etc...


Maybe to you, but others like to keep their eyes in the viewfinder as much as possible.


Also, "nano seconds"?  Really......

A nanosecond (ns) is one billionth of a second (10&#8722;9 s). One nanosecond is to one second as one second is to 31.7 years.


Doubtful...


----------



## nick9 (Apr 24, 2012)

My wife and I shoot local track motorsports. She uses the D7000 and I use the D5100. I like the D7000 better because it fits my hand better. I bought the D5100 because it fits our budget better. The wife has even complained of sore hand/cramps after a long night racing, yet she won't swap me for the D5100. 
I have yet to program my function button for ISO, but that is a good idea. It does take me a few seconds if I want to change my ISO during a race but I usually have it set pretty much where I want it before the engines are started. 
As far as picture quality, I would say both cameras are pretty close to equal with the same processor in both.
Settings may be a little different but for comparison sake,
D7000, front stretch just before getting into turn 1:


D5100, coming off turn 4:


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Apr 24, 2012)

jake337 said:


> 18.percent.gary said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with Zamanakhan. My only camera for the last week has been my sisters D5100 and it takes some time to get use to... BUT...The menu system is very intuitive and only takes nano seconds of button clicking to change settings once you're used to it. When you set the Function button to ISO all of your primary controls are available just by feel. Changing AF or metering mode etc just takes 2 or 3 twitches of your right thumb on the buttons. No big deal.The D5100 is an entry level DSLR marketed at younger women. If you are adept at using an I-Phone then the D5100 will be a piece of cake.Oh, BTW, so far the D5100 IQ is just as good as my D7000 with the same lenses etc...
> ...



That's my whole point... I found it easy to adapt to and I suspect others would find the same. I had my doubts after hearing all the whinging from others yet it just takes some quick getting-use-to. I think people who are buying an entry level DSLR should probably spend more time looking at the LCD to contemplate or verify their settings before committing to a shot. People buying a D800 should expect to keep their face on the viewfinder at all times. All in my opinion of course.

I set the function button to ISO and the AE-L/AF-L button to "AF On" so I can leave the AF mode in continuous and use back button focusing. That way I have a hard button for ISO and never have to change AF mode. The only other setting that I change regularly is the metering mode and since the menu remembers the last changed setting when i press the "info" button twice it's usually already on what I want to change so *click click* ready to meter and shoot.

And of course I know what a nano second is, I was just using hyperbole to make my point.


----------



## nick9 (Apr 24, 2012)

18.percent.gary said:


> I set the function button to ISO and the AE-L/AF-L button to "AF On" so I can leave the AF mode in continuous and use back button focusing. That way I have a hard button for ISO and never have to change AF mode. The only other setting that I change regularly is the metering mode and since the menu remembers the last changed setting when i press the "info" button twice it's usually already on what I want to change so *click click* ready to meter and shoot.



I shall try your settings if you don't mind.


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Apr 24, 2012)

nick9 said:


> 18.percent.gary said:
> 
> 
> > I set the function button to ISO and the AE-L/AF-L button to "AF On" so I can leave the AF mode in continuous and use back button focusing. That way I have a hard button for ISO and never have to change AF mode. The only other setting that I change regularly is the metering mode and since the menu remembers the last changed setting when i press the "info" button twice it's usually already on what I want to change so *click click* ready to meter and shoot.
> ...



By all means!
I was surprised that the entry-level D5100 has a "back  button focusing" option TBH. Once you delve into the menus of the D5100 there are a myriad of advanced options that the average user might overlook.
Back button focusing is great for fast action shots (just like  your situation) and in fact it's pretty much the industry standard  method for sports photography. Just remember to use single focus point  and preferably the center point at that since it's a cross type focusing  point. If you haven't already, search google to learn the basics of  back button focusing and practice it for awhile. It will feel strange at  first but quickly becomes second nature and yields easy, consistent and reliable  results. It's also great for focusing and recomposing stationary  subjects.


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 26, 2012)

You do keep you eye on the view finder, there is a button to change aperture right where your index finger lies and iso button is in the same position as the d7000 or d90. You can shoot d5000/5100 same as you would a d7000. The certainly are advantages to d7000 and d90 but controlling the exposure triangle is not as heavily weighted as people claim it to be. The only reason to step up to d7000 would be if you had Af lenses not afs or manual lenses, plan to keep them, and want full cls support. I would be hard pressed if I had to pick between 5100 and 7000 but between d90 and 5100, the 5100 every time.


----------

